
Stats Show iPhone Owners Get More Sex - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/gadget-sex/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29
======
cjensenius
Is this a good thing? They also have a higher occurrence of herpes apparently,
go figure.

